# 2nd gun season



## Rainbow Record (Jul 13, 2012)

well decided to leave friday evening so we didn't have to battle the snow and or freezing rain and it was a good call just as much ice in belmont county. Well due to the rain my dad and I decided to sit together in a box blind after riding our atv's in and seeing 18 deer on the way to the box we got settled in and things quieted down and 20 minutes later my dad had the first deer down and roughly 45 minutes later I had the 2nd deer down so we loaded the deer on the atv's got in the truck bought another tag each and got back in the stand with the next hour after being in the stand I had my 2nd deer down pulled her down to the stand and waited for sunset for our 4th but about 30 minutes before dark we got busted so no shot on my dads 2nd deer. Sunday was a much different day very little deer movement but he managed to get a shot at a decent doe at 8:30 and we were done and heading for the truck. Saturday had to be the best deer movement I've seen in years and it was absolutely crappy so it was an awesome weekend of father and son hunting since we always hunt together but not in the same blind (4th deer didn't get hung up we hit the road)


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Excellent


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

nice!


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Down here the 2nd rut is in heavy! I can text you a pic of big buck mounting a doe on the 16th at 5:30 in the evening. 1st time ever capturing this during this time of year.. I seen the buck Saturday at 5:00 but it was too close to a neighbors back yard! 
Guess I will wait till ML in 2 weeks to go after him again.


----------

